# Thuộc da là gì? Kiến thức cơ bản về thuộc da



## willxvnrao (27/11/21)

Thuộc da là gì? Kiến thức cơ bản về thuộc da Để có một chiếc túi xách, đôi giày da, thắt lưng hay ví da hoàn hảo thì kỹ thuật da thuộc là phần không thể thiếu, công ty sản xuất hộp đựng quà tặngbởi nó quyết định chiếc cặp của bạn có đủ sang trọng và đẳng cấp hay không. Cùng xem quy trình kỹ thuật thuộc da cơ bản: Quy trình gồm 3 bước cơ bản: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuẩn bị Thuộc da Chỉnh sửa và hoàn thiện 1. Quá trình Chuẩn bị Chuẩn bị là công đoạn đầu tiên trong quy trình thuộc da, ở công đoạn này mục đích là công ty sản xuất hộp quà tặng loại hết nhưng thành phần thừa ( không cần thiết) trong một sản phẩm da, đó là các mô liên kết, biểu bì, các chất có thể dễ dàng bị vi khuẩn phân hủy trong da động vật …, tạo liên kết giữa chất thuộc da với sợi collagen trong giai đoạn thuộc da. Những điều cơ bản trong khâu chuẩn bị gồm: tạo ẩm, ngâm vôi, tẩy lông, tẩy vôi, làm mềm bằng cách axit hoá được áp dụng cho tất cả phương pháp thuộc. Quá trình chuẩn bị da trong công nghiệp, công đoạn làm mềm, axit hoá không thực hiện hoặc thực hiện ở mức độ nhẹ hơn. 2. Thuộc da Thuộc da là quá trình mà qua đó da trần được chuyển hoá thành da thuộc với những đặc tính tối ưu của chúng như chịu nhiệt độ cao, không thối rữa khi tiếp xúc với nước và các môi trường khác, chịu được sự phá hoại của vi sinh vật và có độ thấu khí cao khi được thuộc da. Để chuẩn bị cho quá trình này, người ta thường sử dụng chất liệu Kali bicrômat để mang đến hiệu quả tốt nhất. Sau công đoạn đó, người thợ sẽ kiểm tra độ xuyên thấu của axit hoá ,thử nhiệt độ và pH trên mẫu da đã được chuyển hóa từ da trần sang da thuộc. Đối với da phèn cần dùng thêm chất chống mốc để phòng mốc, thường dùng 0,3-0,5% Preventol WB để có thể mang đến hiệu quả tối ưu nhất. 3. Chỉnh sửa và hoàn thiện da thuộc Da sau khi thuộc,lớp da thường có độ ẩm còn rất cao 60-65%, độ mềm dẻo của da chưa đạt tiêu chuẩn, bề mặt sản phẩm thường thô và dễ ngấm nước hơn bao giờ hết. Chính vì thế sau khi thuộc nhất định phải trải qua công đoạn chỉnh lý để đáp ứng tốt nhất yêu cầu về một sản phẩm da chất lượng. Đây là giai đoạn chỉnh sửa lớp da, trau truốt tốt hơn cho sản phẩm, sổ bìa da cao cấp hcm để miếng da đã được thuộc ưng ý, đạt yêu cầu, đúng mục đích sử dụng. Sau cùng, Da sẽ được đưa đến xưởng may gia công giày da, thắt lưng da, ví da , quần áo da, cặp túi da…!


----------

